# So we got a like button...



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

...what about a dis-like button?

Posts left 'unliked' could be neutral or disagreed by the member reading however, he/she dislikes a certain post and doesn't use the rep system to dislike the post.

Thoughts?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

just neg them?


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep, but with neg other members can't see the dislike to that certain post without saying "I just negged him".

I just thought its a good idea because you'd be able to see the disagreement with a post easily without affecting rep?

I thought it was a decent idea anyway :tongue:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

or hunt them down useing the power of the internet

and beat them to death with there own shoes


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

yer it is, neg is so final it hurts so much too :sad:


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Simspin said:


> yer it is, neg is so final it hurts so much too :sad:


lol :lol:


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Good idea :thumbup1:


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Or if you don't agree you say nothing and get on with your life. Nobody needs to be a smartarse :whistling:


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm not sure what part of my post is being a smart ar*e? What is smart about suggesting a disklike button alongside a like button? :mellow:

Can't see any problem with a dis-like button to be honest.

Edit:

Reading over that, who is trying to be the smart ar*e with a comment like that on a suggestion thread? Think about it. :lol:


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

DiamondDixie said:


> Or if you don't agree you say nothing and get on with your life.


Why create a button that is clearly just going to **** the members off that gets disliked. Your just nudging people to not get on with eachother.


----------

